# Filmmusik



## SheepHappens (27. August 2011)

Guten Morgen (jaja etwas spät liebe Buffed Community, 

ein Freund von mir hat gerade angefangen Musik zu studieren und probiert sich grad an einem neuen Programm und ist dabei ein paar eigene Lieder zu schreiben. Ihm fehlt es etwas an IT-Verständnis und Feedback, deswegen hab ich mich bereit erklärt seine Lieder in ein paar Foren zu posten. Fände es nett wenn ihr einfach mal reinhört, auf seinem Channel hat er noch 3 weitere und hier oder als Kommentwar etwas konstruktive Kritik anbringt. Vielen Dank im Vorraus, 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Byhqpv_NeZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-dLEg6aynQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





so long, Sheep


----------

